# Hungary Wine Tour



## mainshipfred (Sep 25, 2019)

My barrel company KK International A.K.A. Zemplen Barrels hosts a Hungarian Wine Tour once a year and is open to anyone interested. I missed last year which was the first one due to scheduling with new grand babies. The link is pictures of last years event and the attachment is the itinerary for the 2020 event. Might be a little pricey but it appears you get a lot for the money. I'm going solo for now because my wife hates flying but she may change her mind.

https://kki100.com/wine-tours/gallery/


----------



## DCTWinemaker (Oct 8, 2019)

I believe the title to your flyer should read 2020 and not 2019.


----------

